# Trouble getting into booths in restaurants



## JavaRedmountain8 (Jun 27, 2019)

Has ANYONE else ever had problems in restaurants getting INTO booths? I have!


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 27, 2019)

I know a friend of mine did once. The table pressed into him so hard that the opposite corner actually dug a hole into the wall, it was hilarious.


----------



## JavaRedmountain8 (Jun 27, 2019)

I can't sit in them at all im just to large


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 27, 2019)

I have a friend of mine that's a somewhat large fellow. Back when I was married, when the four of us would go out, we always had to be mindful of where we ate. He was terribly uncomfortable in booths and of course, preferred tables. But they also needed to have sturdy, padded chairs.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 27, 2019)

There are a few places that have big enough booths to sit in, but in most cases they are too tight.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 27, 2019)

Yeah, there's one place I've been where the booth was too spacious for me.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 28, 2019)

Either I can't get into the booth, or the very hard to get into and almost impossible to get out of. I always try to get into one, in order to elicit a comment from one of my fellow diners about how fat I am. I love it when someone says something like, "Look at that fat bugger. He's too fat to get into the booth." Then I go and sit at one of the tables. I'm trying to think about a good remark to make about the situation.


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 28, 2019)

booths... are those the kiddie tables with dividers I've seen in restaurants? lol

nope, no use trying.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Jun 29, 2019)

I haven't been able to fit into a booth for years, unless it's the kind where the table moves and you can push it back. I just ask for a table - the waitresses take one look and seem to understand.


----------



## LifelongFA (Jul 10, 2019)

Booths have long been a problem as are tiny chairs with arms. I have learned (the hard way) over the decades to scout out any potential restaurants for appropriate seating.


----------



## Shotha (Jul 11, 2019)

If I have a choice of chairs with arms or chairs without arms, I always make sure that I get one without arms.


----------



## nsandru (Jul 16, 2019)

I can still fit in a booth - barely - at my 200 lbs or so. Chairs with arms are worse because I can't spread my legs enough to make room for my belly so that I can bend forward. If I drop something on the floor I can only pick it with my feet, otherwise I can't reach it.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 19, 2019)

I was once at a work dinner, on a spindly dining chair. I went to scoot back in the chair and the back two legs snapped off at the base of the chair. I was nimble enough at the time to get up quickly and change with a chair from another unoccupied table. The only person who noticed was my boss, I think he was surprised I did it so quietly. 

As for booths the same boss chose this huge booth for a group dinner. I would hit my belly each time I tried to scoot in on the end. But the time the evening was over I was sure I had a bruise. By the morning the entire left size of my very large belly was black. It looked like I had been hit by a car. That was my last booth


----------



## goodman4ssbbw (Jul 19, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> I was once at a work dinner, on a spindly dining chair. I went to scoot back in the chair and the back two legs snapped off at the base of the chair. I was nimble enough at the time to get up quickly and change with a chair from another unoccupied table. The only person who noticed was my boss, I think he was surprised I did it so quietly.
> 
> As for booths the same boss chose this huge booth for a group dinner. I would hit my belly each time I tried to scoot in on the end. But the time the evening was over I was sure I had a bruise. By the morning the entire left size of my very large belly was black. It looked like I had been hit by a car. That was my last booth



Is always an issue knowing which eating establishments can properly accommodate people of size. Movie theaters as well. All part of the deal.


----------



## LifelongFA (Jul 19, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> I was once at a work dinner, on a spindly dining chair. I went to scoot back in the chair and the back two legs snapped off at the base of the chair. I was nimble enough at the time to get up quickly and change with a chair from another unoccupied table. The only person who noticed was my boss, I think he was surprised I did it so quietly.
> 
> As for booths the same boss chose this huge booth for a group dinner. I would hit my belly each time I tried to scoot in on the end. But the time the evening was over I was sure I had a bruise. By the morning the entire left size of my very large belly was black. It looked like I had been hit by a car. That was my last booth



As a rule, booths and larger folks are a bad idea! Advanced scouting of venues is the best course of action. Spontaneous changes made by others such as bosses are the tough ones to manage. Sometimes, hanging out in the bar while making a determination on stay/go is the only way to make a graceful exit if need be. Even after 25 plus years in the lifestyle, there are things you just can't plan for ahead of time despite best efforts.


----------



## FlabbyFrank (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm in that same at 350 lbs, l can do do a booth if absolutely necessary, but is at the point of not being a good option with my waistline ( measured one minute ago) ay 58.75" standing at the navel and 63.5 " seated at the area 2" under the navel where you get that fupa stuff going down. I am so fat !


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm more troubled by getting out of the damn booth than getting into it, usually


----------



## Shotha (Jul 31, 2019)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm more troubled by getting out of the damn booth than getting into it, usually



Me, too. It's particularly hard for me to turn 90 degrees in order to stand up again.


----------



## GordoNegro (Aug 6, 2019)

The tables/chairs glued to the floor are a no-no for me. Table's edge is too uncomfortable if truly trying to enjoy for more than 20 minutes.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Aug 6, 2019)

Restaurants that pack their tables and chairs too tightly are annoying as well. Example, I just got out of Cracker Barrel. The hostess tried to seat us in a center table, didn't happen lol! I couldn't get the chair far enough out to get a leg in without moving the person seated behind me. Fortunately there was another table in the corner that we were able to get. The store is very tight as well. Lots of pretty things to look at and knock over and break if you don't really watch yourself lol!


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 7, 2019)

I actually came very close to having an issue with this on holiday. I'm only 210 lbs so I'm not exactly huge, so it surprised me.

The mcDonalds on the south coast that I visited had tiny booth, so much so that my belly was almost touching the table. The table was at a height where it hit the skinniest part of me, thankfully, because I wouldn't have fit otherwise. My boobs were hovering way over the table and the round bit of my belly was sticking out well beyond the table underneath too.

Kinda ironic that _McDonalds_ of all places has such tiny booths, but there you go.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 7, 2019)

Normally, I use... Wait! You said booths. B-O-O-T-H-S. Whew! I thought you said something else. That would have been QUITE embarrassing!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Aug 7, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> I actually came very close to having an issue with this on holiday. I'm only 210 lbs so I'm not exactly huge, so it surprised me.
> 
> The mcDonalds on the south coast that I visited had tiny booth, so much so that my belly was almost touching the table. The table was at a height where it hit the skinniest part of me, thankfully, because I wouldn't have fit otherwise. My boobs were hovering way over the table and the round bit of my belly was sticking out well beyond the table underneath too.
> 
> Kinda ironic that _McDonalds_ of all places has such tiny booths, but there you go.


It's been a long time since I've actually been inside a McDonalds, I prefer the drive-thru. I do remember the booths being very snug back then though, no chance I would fit into one now lol!


----------



## jakemcduck (Aug 7, 2019)

It depends on the place. Some places I can slip in and out of, others it's not as easy. And some places get tighter the longer I sit there.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 7, 2019)

One of my _bêtes noires_ is thin people, who take up more space than I, so that I can't take a seat. I'm talking about the sort of guys, who sit with their legs so wide apart that they take up one-and-a-half seats or who have to lean on the next seat. The other week I had to keep moving around the table at a meeting at a friend's place, because every time that I got up to do something, there was a guy who moved and took up half of my seat. The hostess of the meeting noticed how he kept doing this.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 8, 2019)

That's super annoying Shotha. You should have sat on him, hah. Or maybe not, maybe he would have enjoyed that...


----------



## Shotha (Aug 8, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> That's super annoying Shotha. You should have sat on him, hah. Or maybe not, maybe he would have enjoyed that...



@loopytheone You could well be right about that. I can't see any other reason for this bizarre behaviour.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 8, 2019)

Shotha said:


> @loopytheone You could well be right about that. I can't see any other reason for this bizarre behaviour.


I do. It's called being an ass clown


----------



## ChubbyDivaGoddess (Mar 2, 2020)

I was out at a restaurant with my mother and sister when we were seated at a booth. I barely could squeeze into a booth; noticing how fat I gotten.


----------



## SSBHM (Mar 2, 2020)

ChubbyDivaGoddess said:


> I was out at a restaurant with my mother and sister when we were seated at a booth. I barely could squeeze into a booth; noticing how fat I gotten.


Yeah, there are times when I want to sit at a booth but there's no way. 
It is pretty hot just reading your brief comment. I hope you liked the feeling and weren't embarrassed.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Mar 2, 2020)

Last week I went to a small diner that had ONLY booths, no tables. I was too embarassed to walk out, but will never go there again! (Food wasn't all that great anyway).


----------



## ChubbyDivaGoddess (Mar 4, 2020)

SSBHM said:


> Yeah, there are times when I want to sit at a booth but there's no way.
> It is pretty hot just reading your brief comment. I hope you liked the feeling and weren't embarrassed.


My mother was more like you need to lose weight; you're getting fat like your aunts are. But no, I wasn't embarrassed when I was nearly stuck.


----------



## Shotha (Mar 5, 2020)

I love trying to get into the booths in restaurants, so that people can see that I can't.


----------



## Dafatguy (Mar 6, 2020)

It depends on the restaurant or bar.

I know most fast food booths will not fit me at all.

Even Steak and Shake, now I ALWAYS ask for a table lol


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Mar 27, 2020)

My gf although at 329lbs. and mostly belly can still fit most booths where the table isn't screwed to the floor and some that aren't. But sometimes her breasts rest on the table


----------



## Mainegal (Apr 22, 2020)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Restaurants that pack their tables and chairs too tightly are annoying as well. Example, I just got out of Cracker Barrel. The hostess tried to seat us in a center table, didn't happen lol! I couldn't get the chair far enough out to get a leg in without moving the person seated behind me. Fortunately there was another table in the corner that we were able to get. The store is very tight as well. Lots of pretty things to look at and knock over and break if you don't really watch yourself lol!


Hi Amy-
Been in quarantine w my son.

maybe the new 6’ rule will make dining out friendlier.

hope everyone is well!


----------



## SSBHM (Apr 23, 2020)

Mainegal said:


> Hi Amy-
> Been in quarantine w my son.
> 
> maybe the new 6’ rule will make dining out friendlier.
> ...



Hard to imagine restaurants expanding booth space adequately. 

Will we still need masks? 

Perhaps shake restaurants will open - drink thru a tube in a pouch. Yum! Yum!

Sorry, just weighing in on the topic


----------



## JackCivelli (Apr 23, 2020)

9/10 times I don’t fit, but I’ve never really cared. Usually I can get a table instead, and if I can’t sometimes I’ll just squish myself in anyway lol


----------



## Barrett (Apr 23, 2020)

I can't and won't do booths anymore. Belly is just too big.
And the last time I tried, I got embarrassed by a co-worker, so if the place doesn't have tables or one isn't available, I don't eat there.

I make self-deprecating jokes about my weight all the time, and I don't mind the affectionate teasing between me and my fat friends, but a regular acquaintance (especially someone who is thin and judgmental) purposely, and loudly, calling attention to my weight in a ridiculing manner in a crowded public place makes me uncomfortable, if not very grumpy.


----------



## Mainegal (Apr 23, 2020)

Barrett said:


> I can't and won't do booths anymore. Belly is just too big.
> And the last time I tried, I got embarrassed by a co-worker, so if the place doesn't have tables or one isn't available, I don't eat there.
> 
> I make self-deprecating jokes about my weight all the time, and I don't mind the affectionate teasing between me and my fat friends, but a regular acquaintance (especially someone who is thin and judgmental) purposely, and loudly, calling attention to my weight in a ridiculing manner in a crowded public place makes me uncomfortable, if not very grumpy.



I’m sorry if anyone makes u feel that way. Not ok


----------



## Barrett (Apr 23, 2020)

Mainegal said:


> I’m sorry if anyone makes u feel that way. Not ok



I can brush it off most days. 
But if I'm having a bad day for whatever reason, that type of teasing can sting coming from the wrong person.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 24, 2020)

We might have bubble restaurants, where we dine inside individual plastic bubbles.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 24, 2020)

Shotha said:


> We might have bubble restaurants, where we dine inside individual plastic bubbles.



Hamster-type bubble, or _Boy in the Plastic Bubble (1976)_-type bubble?

Either way, I foresee difficulties for some of us, in being able to squeeze through the opening to a bubble. 


Bubble.

Now it sounds funny.
Bubble.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 24, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Hamster-type bubble, or _Boy in the Plastic Bubble (1976)_-type bubble?
> 
> Either way, I foresee difficulties for some of us, in being able to squeeze through the opening to a bubble.
> 
> ...



Our government told us to live in our bubbles for lockdown. Our bubble is the little group, usually a family, that we usually associate with. So, we could visit granny to look after her, even though she lived separately. We are only supposed to mix with people in our bubble.

As the bubble restaurant would be a new concept in social dining, we could apply pressure right from the start for bubbles to be available in a range of sizes from S to 8XL and beyond. We could even have maternity bubbles and mother-and-baby bubbles. We would be able to chat with our fellow dinners via a video connection.

"Hello, is that Taco Bell? This is Palmerston North Sumo Club here. We need 6 bubbles for 8:00 pm on Friday, 3 6XL's, 1 7XL and 2 8XL's."


----------



## Barrett (Apr 24, 2020)

Shotha said:


> Our government told us to live in our bubbles for lockdown. Our bubble is the little group, usually a family, that we usually associate with. So, we could visit granny to look after her, even though she lived separately. We are only supposed to mix with people in our bubble.
> 
> As the bubble restaurant would be a new concept in social dining, we could apply pressure right from the start for bubbles to be available in a range of sizes from S to 8XL and beyond. We could even have maternity bubbles and mother-and-baby bubbles. We would be able to chat with our fellow dinners via a video connection.
> 
> "Hello, is that Taco Bell? This is Palmerston North Sumo Club here. We need 6 bubbles for 8:00 pm on Friday, 3 6XL's, 1 7XL and 2 8XL's."



I see you've thought about this, thoroughly.


----------



## weetabix (May 1, 2020)

Apply pressure to your bubble and it expands.


----------



## BigFA (May 27, 2020)

All the time. Usually I can eye a booth and tell immediately if I am going to fit or not. I have become very open about telling the hostess with a smile "A table please. I am too fat for a booth". I usually get a nice smile in return. My favorite restaurants that I frequent often know my preference so the hostess or owner takes my friends and I to a comfortable table without even asking.


----------



## TimTim (Nov 4, 2020)

I’m finding once I hit around 315 that there are far more booths I do not fit into than I do. The new issue for me is chairs with arms being either too small to fit into or too tight to get out of without getting stuck.


----------

